

Please don’t write “efficient” CSS - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Please-dont-write-efficient-CSS.aspx

======
j_baker
It sounds like the author is discussing a classic case of premature
optimization to me. Just out of dumb curiosity, is there any way to profile
your CSS code to see how efficient it is (and if there are any hotspots that
_do_ need to be optimized)?

~~~
wanderr
Additionally, aren't there tools available that can convert your CSS to an
optimized form? If so you can always write it for readability, but "compile"
it for release to a more performant arrangement.

